# Loosahatchie River Rosemark Banded & Spotted Agate West TN



## CreekWalker (Oct 11, 2015)

Hunted a branch creek for ornamental sandstone stepping stones. I found these beautiful agate stones , in the hard sand stone bottomed creek. I remember , when this creek was knee deep in mud and silt. Modern farm practices , such as No Till and natural growth buffer zones near creeks , prevent loose soil runoff witch filled our streams with mud from the 1950's to the 1990's! I even found a native American flint drill. The only natural stone in Shelby Co. is sand stone. These would look even better , with a tumble in a rock polisher, even though mother nature did a great job! Size ranges from one inch to four inches.[attachment=10-11-15 00a7.JPG] [attachment=10-11-15 006b.JPG] [attachment=10-11-15 005d.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 11, 2015)

The flint drill and more agates.[attachment=August 5 pics 001.JPG] [attachment=10-11-15 007b2.JPG] [attachment=10-11-15 005d.JPG]


----------



## botlguy (Oct 12, 2015)

Neat, thanks for sharing.      Jim


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 12, 2015)

rocks have always fascinated me , have a lot of fossils.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm not a student of Geology , wonder if these are creek formed or if a vein in layers of sand stone?


----------



## teamballsout (Oct 12, 2015)

Awosomes agate finds i go down to Montana twice a year to pick agate. Bottom pic top left is a nice pice of coral would look awsome cut and polished. They say agate is formed by heat and pressure stages before diamonds prob as close to natural glass as u can get. I love rockhounding and bottle digging. U must live and walk some beautyful county CreekWalker Thanks for the pics 

Jason


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 12, 2015)

My first hobby was fossils. Michigan has poor variety of anything except coral, but that's how I spent my childhood: Fossil-hunting. Did make some very good finds, though. Your coral at upper left looks like a type of Hexaganoria.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, bear, Jason, sunrunner, & Jim.  I have found this material , while surface hunting NA arrowheads , near the TN river, but not this far west, nearly 100 miles so. I'm soaking, what looks like a large section of petrified wood found with the agate. Which has me rethinking the location of fossils and minerals near the Mississippi Bluff!


----------

